# Bubble Fog Machine



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey All,
I'd like to hack my bubble fog machine, to just produce bubbles on demand. Anyone else tried this or any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bubble Machine Fogger*

Hey All,
I'd like to hack my bubble fog machine, to just produce bubbles on demand. Anyone else tried this or any suggestions? Thanks in advance! Just wanted to get this back to the top, again.
__________________


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've never seen it, but shouldn't be hard. put a switch in line with the positive wire heading to the fog machine.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you have the gemmy one that was for sale last season?

Do you want it just to blow bubbles or the foggy bubbles?

If you want foggy bubbles you should be able to hack the fog machine just like any other, if you want just plain old bubles you need a clean air source.


----------

